# Man says JetBlue made him sit on toilet



## amtrakwolverine (May 13, 2008)

> NEW YORK — A New York City man is suing JetBlue Airways Corp. for more than $2 million because he says a pilot made him give up his seat to a flight attendant and sit on the toilet for more than three hours on a flight from California.


http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-gener...etBlue.Lawsuit/


----------

